# Wii (and GameCube) games in HD



## Tyeforce (Apr 28, 2010)

Obviously, playing Wii and GamCube games in HD isn't possible normally, but here's what they look like in HD. I think it's pretty awesome.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Metroid Prime</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































































































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>F-Zero GX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Star Fox Assault</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii Sports</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii Play</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Super Paper Mario</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Super Mario Galaxy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Link's Crossbow Training</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Animal Crossing: City Folk</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wii Sports Resort</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Super Mario Bros. Wii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































</div>

Note: These images aren't mine, they're from another forum. I'm just posting them to show what Wii and GameCube games look like when played in HD. This thread isn't for discussion about how to do such things.

<big>And, yes, some textures, lighting, etc. are messed up. Some games get messed up when they are played via this method.</big>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, that's so awesome. They look amazing in HD. ^_^


----------



## SamXX (Apr 28, 2010)

Woah! I do want Windwaker in HD!


----------



## Ricano (Apr 28, 2010)

Why anyone would want those games in HD is beyond me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 28, 2010)

Added Metroid Prime, F-Zero GX, Super Mario Galaxy, Animal Crossing: City Folk, and more New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 28, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Why anyone would want those games in HD is beyond me.


Why _wouldn't_ they? If you have an HD TV, wouldn't you want _everything_ to be in HD?


----------



## Ricano (Apr 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but not Wii games. Sure maybe some games, but most are cartoonish, and cartoon in HD? Eh...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 28, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not making any sense. Even if something is "cartoonish", that doesn't mean it doesn't benefit from being in HD. It can only look _better_ in HD, not worse. Besides, just look at what The Wind Waker looks like in HD. Cartoonish? Yes. Looks amazing in HD? *censored.3.0* YES.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I'd rather something more lifelike and real to be in HD, not cartoon.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 28, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like you CAN'T play something else in HD if you choose to play something a little more "cartoony" in HD. I wasn't asking "which game would you want to play in HD, if you could only choose one?" >_> The point is, HD is better, period. There's no reason to NOT want to play or watch something in HD.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you Tye. Some people play Wii you know and why wouldn't they want it to be HD?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 28, 2010)

The wind waker's are awesome.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you posted pictures of Wii games in HD, which to me don't look all that different. Anyway, I'll stop arguing since I know how most of these end up.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 28, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're very different... >_>


----------



## Yokie (Apr 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he never played any of those games...  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool, I got those HD inputs for my Wii recently =p


----------



## SockHead (Apr 28, 2010)

Woah, the water in AC:CF looks amazing. o.o


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Apr 28, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Cool, I got those HD inputs for my Wii recently =p


That's not true HD, it's just 480p. I have the same thing.

EDIT: This is Tye, not Andrew. I didn't realize he was logged in when I posted. XD


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 28, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least its better  quality than what it comes with xP.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 28, 2010)

The first page doesn't even load correctly because of the pictures or something. Link?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 28, 2010)

Eh. Doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Eh. Doesn't make a difference to me.


Exactly.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't even open any of those spoilers. 

My computer cannot process that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> The first page doesn't even load correctly because of the pictures or something. ]Then you must have a slow internet connection, because it loads perfectly fine for me.
> 
> Anyway, I can't link to the original thread because it discusses emulation.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 28, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I can't even open any of those spoilers.
> 
> My computer cannot process that.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 28, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you have a slow internet connection, router, operating system, and/or browser.

Cox + Apple Time Capsule + Mac OS X + Safari FTW. =3


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I knew you were gonna work an Apple advertisement in there. Learn some new material. =o


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got Cox. And my computer can handle most of those things, the problem is that they're in a large group. The only thing it can't handle is playing PC games made after 04.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 30, 2010)

That isn't true HD it's just been externally upscaled...

In the same way that if a ps3 game is developed in 720p you can't get it in true 1080php


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 30, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> That isn't true HD it's just been externally upscaled...
> 
> In the same way that if a ps3 game is developed in 720p you can't get it in true 1080php


^


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 30, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> That isn't true HD it's just been externally upscaled...
> 
> In the same way that if a ps3 game is developed in 720p you can't get it in true 1080php


No, the screenshots I posted _are_ true HD. They're not being played on a Wii.


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2010)

theyre just crisper, the textures still arent redone or anything.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> theyre just crisper, the textures still arent redone or anything.


Textures don't have to be redone... The textures and polygons may not look as good as games that were developed in HD, but that doesn't matter. The point is that these games _are_ being played in HD, not just upscaled. They're being emulated to run in full HD internally, not just stretched out.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I think they look cool anyway... I'd like to play Links Crossbow Training in HD seems as it came as such a disappointment to me, I'd like a nice looking version at least


----------

